# TRP HY/RD brakes, any good?



## SkiNutIan (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a Cannondale CAADX that's a few years old with mechanical disc brakes. The mechanical disc brakes leave a lot to be desired. Other then the fact that they may work a little better in the rain then rim brakes, I don't see any benefit to them. When not raining, I'd rather be using my rim brakes. However last year I purchased a mountain bike with hydraulic disc brakes and wow, what a difference. Modulation, stopping power, everything a brake should actually do!

So this got me to thinking about upgrading the brakes to the TRP HY/RD brakes. This seemed like a pretty easy swap rather then having to spend a more money and time swapping everything for hydraulic brakes and shifters as well. However I don't really want to do this if I'm going to regret going with the TRP brakes instead of just upgrading everything.

So is anyone using these? If so please share your thoughts!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

$250 v $500. 

If you got $500, I would go full hydraulic. 

If $500 is just out of the question, I'd probably wait until I had $500 or just skip it.

For me, I would probably regret upgrading to something less than the better option. Cry once - or find yourself asking the same question next season.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

They're ok at best. They never feel as good as full hydraulic brakes, always kinda mushy. Not as easy to modulate because of this. Not as easy to bleed either...well, it's easy but you don't get the results you'd get w/ SRAM or Shimano.


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

If you want cheap easy mechanical discs get TRP Spyres. They are worlds better than old Mech discs. They self-center, you can do a wheel swap without a second thought, just like a rim brake. They work equally well wet or dry.

However .... Not sure they are really much better than good rim brakes. 

It's your call .... I made my call and already ordered my Shimano full hydro system.

I will still use the Spyres on a bike with CF rims ... where the lighter weight and simplicity of the mech system will make a difference.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> They're ok at best. They never feel as good as full hydraulic brakes, always kinda mushy. Not as easy to modulate because of this. Not as easy to bleed either...well, it's easy but you don't get the results you'd get w/ SRAM or Shimano.


I have them on my Tarmac and agree with all of this.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Maelochs said:


> It's your call .... I made my call and already ordered my Shimano full hydro system.


This is what I would do. Go full Shimano hydro.

Half hydro is like half @$$ed. Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't been watching and just today learned that Shimano makes Tiagra 10-speed hydraulic disc levers/calipers.
Could be a great upgrade but hard to find. Can anyone recommend someone selling them for a decent price?


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

Avid BB7 has always set the standard; but frankly compared to Spyres the standard sucks. Spyres are easier to set up, less finicky, and don't bend the rotors like other mechanicals. The one drawback of Spyres is that they keep the cable. They don't have the 'connectedness' feel of hydraulics.


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a set of HY/RD brakes with SRAM Force levers and think they work quite well. I’m sure a new set of full hydraulics would work better. And a 911 Turbo would brake faster than my Subaru. How much money ya got?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

My first disc brakes were Hy/Rd and I still have them on that bike. They are better than any mechanical setup I've tried, but inferior to any Hydraulic setup I've tried. They fall somewhere in between.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

waterlogged said:


> I have a set of HY/RD brakes with SRAM Force levers and think they work quite well. I’m sure a new set of full hydraulics would work better. And a 911 Turbo would brake faster than my Subaru. How much money ya got?


This is a flawed analogy. Do you have any idea when the last car was that didn't have hydraulic brakes?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Lombard said:


> This is a flawed analogy. Do you have any idea when the last car was that didn't have hydraulic brakes?


There was no analogy between cars with and without hydraulic brakes.

The analogy was expensive is better. Subaru slower and cheaper than 911. Applied to the OP, the analogy contends that more expensive brakes (hydraulic) are better than cheaper brake (mechanical).


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

My point is that the HY/RD’s work well. For some bikes, that’s good enough. If you want the best and can afford it, then buy the best.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I put a HyRd on my bike after getting fed up with the awful BB7. let me put it this way .. it's like comparing tap water with cheap bottled water. almost no difference. It's that same exquisite mushiness and lack of modulation. oh except the HyRd is a humungous heavy lump of metal you don't want on a human powered machine.

hydro discs are like a single malt scotch in comparison to the waters. never go full HyTard, always go full Hydro.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I prefer the Spyre to HyRd. The HyRd self adjusts for pad wear but this isn't a feature that interests me and for some users could cause them to not notice that their pads need replacing until it's too late. They retain the downsides of a hydraulic brake, non adjustable pad clearance and the possibility of sticky pistons and difficult centering. The Spyre is lighter and very easy to set up and adjust. Now, if I could just get TRP to make a tandem version of the Spyre.....


----------



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

Wetworks said:


> I have them on my Tarmac and agree with all of this.


I have them on my BMC GF 02 disc and also agree. They're not nearly as good as full hydro. The bike came used with them. If I were upgrading I'd get the TRP Spyre.


----------

